# المفاجأة رقم 2



## salah_design (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجوا ان يستفيد منه الجميع
التحميل من المرفقات


----------



## ali hedi (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخ صلاح
انآ عاجز عن شكرك على المجهودات الجبارة التي تقوم بها في سبيل تعليم اخوانك 
الله ينور دربك في سبيل العلم و يجزيك خيرا ... حقا انك انسان مثالي 
في امان الله


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله على الاعمال
وبارك الله في الاخ صالح صلاح

وجعل الله من اسمه واسم أبيه
نصيب....نصيب من الصلاح


----------



## salah_design (18 ديسمبر 2010)

أبوالبراء المقلدي قال:


> ماشاء الله على الاعمال
> وبارك الله في الاخ صالح صلاح
> 
> وجعل الله من اسمه واسم أبيه
> نصيب....نصيب من الصلاح


اشكر لك مرورك اخي ابو البراء 
واسال الله لك التوفيق والصلاح 
انا اسمي صلاح واسم جدي صالح للمعلومة


----------



## محاول جيد (12 يناير 2011)

أيضا كثير الشكر لكم أخي صلاح


----------



## salah_design (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي ع مرورك


----------



## حسن-12 (18 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم جاري التحميلأريد فقط ما يقرأ هذه اللحقة أي هذا النوع من الملفات​


----------



## salah_design (19 يناير 2011)

حسن-12 قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم جاري التحميلأريد فقط ما يقرأ هذه اللحقة أي هذا النوع من الملفات​


الشكر لله اخي 
واشكر لك مرورك 
ولكني اخي لم افهم معنى الجمله ( اريد فقط ما يقرأهذه اللحقة اي هذا النوع من الملفات ) ارجو الشرح
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حسن-12 (25 يناير 2011)

أعني بأي برنامج ممكن فتح هذا النوع من الملفات أو هذا الإمتداد


----------



## محمد وعد (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المساعدة


----------



## salah_design (25 يناير 2011)

حسن-12 قال:


> أعني بأي برنامج ممكن فتح هذا النوع من الملفات أو هذا الإمتداد


اخي هذه على برنامج artcam
اشكرك على المرور


----------



## tito_dz (1 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tito_dz (1 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

